

Gorgeous particle animation experiments using HTML5's canvas - zenlikethat
http://playpit.kowareru.com/#/1

======
sakai
Very cool. I really like the numbers / page changing system as well -- thought
it's a fairly small area to have to click.

Nicely done!

------
sakai
Played with it a bit more... numbers 9 and 10 are particularly gorgeous.

------
arturhoo
Could you elaborate more on the making of these animations?

~~~
zenlikethat
I'm afraid I can't help you- they're not mine! I became aware of them through
this tweet: <http://twitter.com/#!/hakimel/status/190534855761723392>

If you find anything out, keep me posted. I'm curious to hear more too, but
the website they're posted on seems a bit of a mystery.

Cheers!

------
deviate_X
Why is it restricted to Chrome?

~~~
kibwen
Works for me, using Firefox 13.

